
Show HN: A Game Boy emulator in C++ - dooskington
https://github.com/Dooskington/GameLad
======
cosatelo
Does anyone know how to install this on ubuntu? I've tried using make but i
get '#include "SDL/SDL.h"'as an error

~~~
hermanhermitage
I'm guessing to build from source, you would need to install SDL for
development:

    
    
        sudo apt-get install libsdl2-dev

